# any boksburg or lynwood vapeshops?



## dannler (12/11/14)

so is there any vapeshops in the boksburg or lynwood area? im giong there this weekend so i want to get me some kanthal?


----------



## Yiannaki (12/11/14)

dannler said:


> so is there any vapeshops in the boksburg or lynwood area? im giong there this weekend so i want to get me some kanthal?


Vape club is close by in Benoni. not too far from the snake road off ramp


----------



## dannler (12/11/14)

awesome, are they open on weekends


----------



## Silver (12/11/14)

dannler said:


> awesome, are they open on weekends



Just get in touch with them and check. I think they can accommodate you at certain times


----------



## dannler (12/11/14)

just checked their website, kanthal is sold out


----------



## Yiannaki (12/11/14)

dannler said:


> awesome, are they open on weekends


I'm sure @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl could let you know about this  they are the owners

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (12/11/14)

what Kanthal are you looking for?


----------



## dannler (12/11/14)

well 24 or 26 gauge, maybe a lil 22, then flat ribbon aswell


----------



## VapeGrrl (12/11/14)

I can help you with flat and 28 but unfortunately I don't have 24 or 26

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannler (12/11/14)

22?


----------



## VapeGrrl (12/11/14)

no sorry


----------



## dannler (12/11/14)

a little bit off topic, but your nimbus rda, is it the one with the large airholes or small air holes?


----------

